# Upgrading from 10.3 to 12



## absduser (Mar 14, 2017)

I would like to do an in-place install/upgrade to FreeBSD 12. How might that be (safely) done, since freebsd-update doesn't work and FreeBSD 12 isn't on the subversion sites?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 14, 2017)

12 is on the Subversion sites, but it is called "head" until it is released.  Likewise with freebsd-update(8), it won't be available that way until release.  If you're not comfortable with building from source, running head is probably going to be uncomfortable.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2017)

A note regarding -CURRENT: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## absduser (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm comfortable with buildworld and buildkernel, but I'm still stuck on getting the source out.

Sorry if I'm being dense, but this:

`svn checkout [URL]https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/head[/URL] /usr/src`

simply checks out 10.3-RELEASE sources.

What URL should I be using then since:

https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/head 

is invalid?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2017)

Use https://svn.freebsd.org/base/head/


----------

